# New user question



## Grissom13 (Aug 19, 2021)

im trying to figure out the same thing. i cant ask an admin or cant find it in the rules


----------



## 6chevelle4 (Aug 17, 2021)

Grissom13 said:


> im trying to figure out the same thing. i cant ask an admin or cant find it in the rules


Yea I joined to buy a bow in classifieds and can’t respond to any of them.


----------



## Grissom13 (Aug 19, 2021)

Same here. I seen a rest i was interested in and it wouldn't let me comment on thread or message that guy so i tried to message an admin and it wouldn't let me do that


----------



## Bulldog1991 (Aug 18, 2021)

same. 20 comments and two weeks


----------



## Bulldog1991 (Aug 18, 2021)

*NEW CLASSIFIED USER REQUIREMENTS*
Staff has been discussing some new requirements for our classified section. Please remember, as always, use of the classifieds is at the user's own risk.
On October 19th, 2015 Archery Talk will implement some new classified user requirements.
First, a new user will have to wait two weeks before they will be able to start a classified ad.
Second, a user must have at least 20 posts prior to starting a classified ad. This will go for all users, if you have been a user for two years and have 10 posts, you will not be allowed to start a classified thread until your post count is 20.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Go to General Archery Forum and look at 4th line down for Classified requirements.


----------



## 6chevelle4 (Aug 17, 2021)

Bulldog1991 said:


> same. 20 comments and two weeks


It doesn’t allow me to comment on anything


----------



## SoILslocker (Sep 20, 2018)

6chevelle4 said:


> It doesn’t allow me to comment on anything


Has to be on something not in the classifieds.


----------



## Grissom13 (Aug 19, 2021)

6chevelle4 said:


> It doesn’t allow me to comment on anything





RickT said:


> Go to General Archery Forum and look at 4th line down for Classified requirements.


I did read that and it says you can't start a ad. Im not trying to start an add im trying to comment or message someone about their add


----------



## I call it maize (Sep 22, 2012)

I do understand the purpose of this policy however a little bothersome for us non-scammers. I have been a member since 2012 but have never posted. I’m the market this year for a new to me bow so here is post numero uno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vnrepairs (Aug 5, 2021)

Sharing this frustration as a new user. Seems we are limited to commenting only here in new user land before the powers that be deem us worthy to post elsewhere.
I understand their reasoning to prevent scammers, but yeah, some of us just want to ask about potentially buying a bow already.
Someday, I suppose, but not today.


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

Vnrepairs said:


> Sharing this frustration as a new user. Seems we are limited to commenting only here in new user land before the powers that be deem us worthy to post elsewhere.
> I understand their reasoning to prevent scammers, but yeah, some of us just want to ask about potentially buying a bow already.
> Someday, I suppose, but not today.


This was implemented for very specific reasons. Anyone who has been on this site knows that scammers as well as useless posters on here ruin the site. The point and emphasis of archerytalk is archers helping archers....not archerytalk marketplace. Not to say buying and selling is frowned upon but most of us who are on here daily, prefer people to ask questions and be helped as well as help others....not just useless posts to get your numbers up. Not to be rude but many of the guys who are regulars here would prefer the post count and time to go up.


----------



## Grissom13 (Aug 19, 2021)

Mdawgpound91 said:


> This was implemented for very specific reasons. Anyone who has been on this site knows that scammers as well as useless posters on here ruin the site. The point and emphasis of archerytalk is archers helping archers....not archerytalk marketplace. Not to say buying and selling is frowned upon but most of us who are on here daily, prefer people to ask questions and be helped as well as help others....not just useless posts to get your numbers up. Not to be rude but many of the guys who are regulars here would prefer the post count and time to go up.


The marketplace is a huge help for archers in general. A lot of ppl now days can't afford to go out and buy the newest or latest gear so they can get on here and get it used for a price they can afford.


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

Grissom13 said:


> The marketplace is a huge help for archers in general. A lot of ppl now days can't afford to go out and buy the newest or latest gear so they can get on here and get it used for a price they can afford.


Oh agreed completely! What I am saying is more that the main purpose of this site is to be improved as an archer and improve other archers in their knowledge. Toooooooo many people come on this site and just make the most bogus posts to hit their post count and time necessary and just buy their stuff and never come back. It ruins the meaning of the site. For those that are on here to give input and receive it, the classifieds are a wonderful tool for being able to get products at a great price and also test a ton of products that you normally couldn't. I can't tell you the insane amount of blessings I would have missed out on if I wouldn't have stayed here to help others and be helped....guys on this site want to help but many don't care to find out.


----------



## d123avek (Sep 10, 2011)

It's 2 weeks guys, it's not that big of a hurdle. There's a thousand different threads about everything from new products, favorites, tuning questions, shooting, hunting, you name it. If it's archery/bowhunting related, it's here. Jump in and contribute. Be seen, be heard, give back, and take advice, all in the name of building up your community and yourself. I've commented and/or contributed 20 times in one evening. So sorry, I actually do _not_ understand the complaining. It's not like AT needs a credit card and personal info to join. Just spend a couple weeks being a contributing member. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Vnrepairs said:


> Sharing this frustration as a new user. Seems we are limited to commenting only here in new user land before the powers that be deem us worthy to post elsewhere.
> I understand their reasoning to prevent scammers, but yeah, some of us just want to ask about potentially buying a bow already.
> Someday, I suppose, but not today.


You can comment on any thread *other* than the classifieds. This forum is all about being a community of archers and bowhunters. The classified section is a perk of being an active member of the community. This is not Criagslist or Ebay. This is not a marketplace. 

If you are here to learn, share and contribute than fantastic. But if you're only here to buy and sell, then this isn't the place for you.


----------



## Vnrepairs (Aug 5, 2021)

VeritasHunter said:


> You can comment on any thread *other* than the classifieds. This forum is all about being a community of archers and bowhunters. The classified section is a perk of being an active member of the community. This is not Criagslist or Ebay. This is not a marketplace.
> 
> If you are here to learn, share and contribute than fantastic. But if you're only here to buy and sell, then this isn't the place for you.


Please don’t assume that I ‘only’ want to buy and sell. As a new archer, I am here to learn as much as I can which requires a lot of reading, and less posting and commenting. A lot of questions I’ve had have already been asked, so that’s handy for me to learn and not sound like a redundant rookie. 
However, as a total gear junkie (of all tools) who appreciates quality, I can’t help but peruse the classifieds. 
Who doesn’t?! 
That’s all I’m saying.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Vnrepairs said:


> Please don’t assume that I ‘only’ want to buy and sell. As a new archer, I am here to learn as much as I can which requires a lot of reading, and less posting and commenting. A lot of questions I’ve had have already been asked, so that’s handy for me to learn and not sound like a redundant rookie.
> However, as a total gear junkie (of all tools) who appreciates quality, I can’t help but peruse the classifieds.
> Who doesn’t?!
> That’s all I’m saying.


Perusing is fine. But your statement "_Seems we are limited to commenting only here in new user land before the powers that be deem us worthy to post elsewhere_." is completely false. You can comment, create new posts, etc on every other part of the forum. You just cannot post on the Classified section, or message another user, until you have proven to be an active, valid member of the community.

When people complain about the simple rules, it doesn't help make them look like a trustworthy member of the community. I've seen quite a few new members push back on the rules and ultimately get banned.


----------



## Vnrepairs (Aug 5, 2021)

Again, learning requires a lot of observation. I’m not alone in being an observer, so please take the jab/joke lightly, as I intended.


----------



## Vnrepairs (Aug 5, 2021)

But look at me ma, I’m posting!


----------



## Vnrepairs (Aug 5, 2021)

You could say I’m getting my greenhorn gripes out of the way


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Vnrepairs said:


> But look at me ma, I’m posting!





Vnrepairs said:


> You could say I’m getting my greenhorn gripes out of the way


These are exactly the kind of posts that get deleted and get a person banned.


----------



## Vnrepairs (Aug 5, 2021)

Incredible


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

Vnrepairs said:


> Please don’t assume that I ‘only’ want to buy and sell. As a new archer, I am here to learn as much as I can which requires a lot of reading, and less posting and commenting. A lot of questions I’ve had have already been asked, so that’s handy for me to learn and not sound like a redundant rookie.
> However, as a total gear junkie (of all tools) who appreciates quality, I can’t help but peruse the classifieds.
> Who doesn’t?!
> That’s all I’m saying.


I think it's safe to say they could rename the classifieds gear junkie fix hahaha


----------



## d123avek (Sep 10, 2011)

Vnrepairs said:


> Incredible


[emoji1750] bud you've been answered respectfully by AT club members here, and you've laughed it off and still continue being impudent. 
Could you imagine walking into a local hunting or archery club where membership requires several members' personal recommendation (which most do). So you are brought in and instructed to come on in and shake hands, say hello and meet & speak to everyone. You respond by complaining to their face, giving hi fives and telling everyone nothing but Hello, Hello, Hello, Hello as you go around the room being trite.... You would be shown the door and asked to not return. I would suggest to think of it in those terms here. This is a club of contributing members who respect and appreciate this forum as a privilege. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

d123avek said:


> [emoji1750] bud you've been answered respectfully by AT club members here, and you've laughed it off and still continue being impudent.
> Could you imagine walking into a local hunting or archery club where membership requires several members' personal recommendation (which most do). So you are brought in and instructed to come on in and shake hands, say hello and meet & speak to everyone. You respond by complaining to their face, giving hi fives and telling everyone nothing but Hello, Hello, Hello, Hello as you go around the room being trite.... You would be shown the door and asked to not return. I would suggest to think of it in those terms here. This is a club of contributing members who respect and appreciate this forum as a privilege.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see deleted posts and a ban in his future.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

6chevelle4.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Vnrepairs (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks for the advice and the foresight my new friends!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

14. Please refer to the Rules of the classifieds before buying, selling or trading. Specific Rules and Guidelines are posted here - Classifieds Rules . Members must have a minimum of 20 posts and be a member for two weeks before they can access and participate in the classifieds section of the forum.

The rules are being updated a little today, it was not clear before, sorry... there is an old sticky in the general archery discussion that addresses this.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

I call it maize said:


> I do understand the purpose of this policy however a little bothersome for us non-scammers. I have been a member since 2012 but have never posted. I’m the market this year for a new to me bow so here is post numero uno.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've been a member for almost 10 years and have had nothing to say or contribute? Until, of course, today where you've posted 25 one line responses in the New Member forum.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from PSU state college pa


----------



## Peakstovalleys (Aug 20, 2021)

6chevelle4 said:


> Yea I joined to buy a bow in classifieds and can’t respond to any of them.


I am having the same problem. At least we will get to know the community before we buy haha! Goodluck


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Peakstovalleys said:


> I am having the same problem. At least we will get to know the community before we buy haha! Goodluck


And the community gets to know you. Which is the point of the rules.


----------



## LabRat Brewer (Aug 19, 2021)

Ugh...waiting my two weeks...probably a good policy but really wanted to buy a bow while I had the money.


----------



## Bwagner31 (Aug 20, 2021)

Shared frustration but understand the policy, welp, here's one post down.


----------



## 6chevelle4 (Aug 17, 2021)

Tim Roberts said:


> 6chevelle4.
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds. Classifieds view/access explained.


Thank you


----------



## 6chevelle4 (Aug 17, 2021)

I won’t lie I joined archery talk to just buy a bow. I didn’t realize everything else it had to offer until being on it the past 3 hours. Glad I was able to answer a few questions and also learn a couple things. I’ll wait my 2 weeks and do my 20 comments or post.


----------



## rcobb22 (Mar 2, 2012)

6chevelle4 said:


> After becoming a new member. How long do you have to wait before being able to comment on classified adds.


2 weeks and 20 posts


----------



## lovespell9 (May 5, 2021)

Bulldog1991 said:


> *NEW CLASSIFIED USER REQUIREMENTS*
> Staff has been discussing some new requirements for our classified section. Please remember, as always, use of the classifieds is at the user's own risk.
> On October 19th, 2015 Archery Talk will implement some new classified user requirements.
> First, a new user will have to wait two weeks before they will be able to start a classified ad.
> Second, a user must have at least 20 posts prior to starting a classified ad. This will go for all users, if you have been a user for two years and have 10 posts, you will not be allowed to start a classified thread until your post count is 20.


 Is there a place that shows how many post you have done so far?


----------

